# Our newest little ram



## alsea1 (Feb 6, 2014)

He is now one week old.


----------



## Womwotai (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 6, 2014)

He is adorable... looks a lot like my Chamoisee ND buck!


----------



## Parsnip (Feb 6, 2014)

Whoa! He's a big boy 
Cute lil' thing!


----------



## Parsnip (Feb 12, 2014)

Any more babies yet?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## alsea1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Nope. Not yet.


----------

